# The way we were...



## Joanne

heheheheheheheheh....


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Can the picture be 25 years old?.....


----------



## Cowboy_Ken

*the new "what do you look like" thread*



N2TORTS said:


> Can the picture be 25 years old?.....



Is it a picture of you? I'd say sure, why not.


----------



## harris

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Good idea, JD! Me 27yrs ago during my ROCK GOD days. A hundred pounds lighter and a whole lotta more hair than today. Now let's see yours, my brutha!


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



harris said:


> Good idea, JD! Me 27yrs ago during my ROCK GOD days. A hundred pounds lighter and a whole lotta more hair than today. Now let's see yours, my brutha!



Lookee at all that hair!


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

*OH....MY....LORD....IN....HEAVEN!!!!!!!* It's a wig, right?


----------



## T33's Torts

*Re: RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



Yvonne G said:


> *OH....MY....LORD....IN....HEAVEN!!!!!!!* It's a wig, right?



I had the exact same reaction!


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Mike - you are a brave, brave man! Now I can't wait to see J.D.'s 20 yr old pic.


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

<oh my gosh > .........dO I DARE? ...


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



N2TORTS said:


> <oh my gosh > .........dO I DARE? ...



Yeppers ya do!


----------



## harris

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Ha! No, it's not a wig. I let it grow about another 6 inches before I went to the barbershop and had it all cut off at once. The one girl who had the open chair said "Oh no, I can't do it". The girl who had the chair next to her said "Wait til I'm done with this guy, I'll do it!!". She loved every minute of it! 
Once I stopped playing, there was really no need to keep it. I wanted to put it all behind me.


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

ok ....20-sump'in years back ........."Bacardi" and me ....




So the tittle should read ... " The Old what did you look like thread"


----------



## immayo

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Since we are doing throwbacks from 20yrs ago...
(Look Jeff we had the same hairstyle )


----------



## TommyZ

*Re: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Jeff and Whit...toucher 

Me 30ish years ago


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Wooo Hoo you guys .. too fun! ....

Z man ... in that pic ...looks like you were up to sumping' on yer lil sis ?


----------



## Jacqui

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

  I love this!!


----------



## MzNENA

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Awww baby pictures! We should do another thread of just childhood photos of Tort forum members lol I will be contributing some child photos in a bit too lol


----------



## diamondbp

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*




MzNENA said:


> Awww baby pictures! We should do another thread of just childhood photos of Tort forum members lol I will be contributing some child photos in a bit too lol



I know ! This throwback stuff is pretty darn funny. Here is me at 5 I think lol


----------



## sunshine_hugs

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Aww....I love the old pics. LOVE.


----------



## N2TORTS

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

ok ....ya all made me smile with your comments , stories and pics ...
thank you ....


Now then ......even further BACK....E-GADS! most of you weren't even born ....* well there are some other old timers in here like me ...<grin>
this pic 1979...









Jacqui said:


> I love this!!



OK ...JQ'...........YOUR TURN! .....
I have always wondered ......this many years .....


----------



## Raymo2477

*[split] the new "what do you look like" thread*

Here's a retro pic from 1983


----------



## Turtulas-Len

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*

Me in 1964 and 1973. Love seeing others older pics, keep em coming.


----------



## Jacqui

Well here is your new thread for your old pictures. I accidently pulled one too many pictures from the old thread.Oooppppssss.


----------



## Yvonne G

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



N2TORTS said:


> OK ...JQ'...........YOUR TURN! .....
> I have always wondered ......this many years .....



Never gonna' happen, J.D. I posted a picture of her once that I had on my computer and she removed it quicker than ... well, you can imagine!


Len:

Is that the same snake?


----------



## T33's Torts

Back in the day....... 


*chants*
JACQUI! JACQUI! C'mon! Join the movement!


----------



## Jacqui

tffnytorts said:


> Back in the day.......



Cute Tif!

To be honest, I don't really know where any old pictures are of me. I would guess they are up in some box in the storage area of the other house.


----------



## mike taylor

*Re: RE: The way we were...*



Joanne said:


> heheheheheheheheh....



Ha ha ha jackass! Just kidding don't get mad at me and mule kick me . Ha ha Where did you get thst is awesome .


----------



## T33's Torts

Well Jacqui, a recent picture on the other thread would be nice too


----------



## Joanne

Yeah I was a bit shocked to see a random thread created by me... that I didn't create 

Got the mask off ebay. It got me a quid off the entry to a local beer festival... paying for itself!


----------



## MzNENA

Not the best quality, but me 22 & 21 years ago


----------



## N2TORTS

tffnytorts said:


> Well Jacqui, a recent picture on the other thread would be nice too



Tff my thoughts exactly ...a current one would be just fine!


----------



## T33's Torts

We're not picky


----------



## Jacqui

Pictures just do not do me justice, you have to see me in person.


----------



## T33's Torts

Then you better start migrating west!


----------



## Zamric

ok.... heres a few

Me, 21 years ago




...35 years ago....




....and 40 years ago...


----------



## Yvonne G

Aw, the famed mullet!


----------



## Jacqui

In the last picture, do you remember what was going on? Seems two of you were not in a real happy picture taking mood.


----------



## N2TORTS

Jacqui said:


> Pictures just do not do me justice, you have to see me in person.



I say that about my Hypos! .....:shy:


ZMan' ......Great pics! This is a fun thread no doubt!


----------



## Zamric

Jacqui said:


> In the last picture, do you remember what was going on? Seems two of you were not in a real happy picture taking mood.



Being an Army Brat my whole life and with the times what they were back in '73 or '74.... I think we were getting ready to move...AGAIN... to where my Dad was currently stationed.

....or it was closer to '70 and my dad was on his last tour in Vietnam (last of 3) and mom forced us to take a family pic to send to him.

The second Pic I know was taken in 1977 in Panama South America. I was 13 and already 6 foot tall.




Yvonne G said:


> Aw, the famed mullet!



...and I wore it well! (when I was 30!)


----------



## Elohi

Then
(My mom and I)





Now
View attachment 68748






And somewhere in between (no laughing--ok, no deep belly laughing, giggles are inevitable lol)


----------



## Linz2491

Me taking our dogs for shots 12-13 years old


Me and my cockatoo Casper
Same age



16-17 years
So happy. Lol




Also about 16




How about a real throwback? Me right as I was born at home.


----------



## Jacqui

Elohi said:


> Then
> (My mom and I)
> 
> 
> 
> Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And somewhere in between (no laughing--ok, no deep belly laughing, giggles are inevitable lol)



I just love the one with your daughter and you in the car. She is priceless!


----------



## AZtortMom

I love this thread! Am I the only one who has seen Jacqui in person? 


Here's one of me and my niece

yes, I had blonde hair at the time EEK!




tffnytorts said:


> Back in the day.......
> 
> 
> *chants*
> JACQUI! JACQUI! C'mon! Join the movement!





Love your pic tiff!


----------



## Jacqui

AZtortMom said:


> I love this thread! Am I the only one who has seen Jacqui in person?



Nopers, a few others have too.


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread! Am I the only one who has seen Jacqui in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nopers, a few others have too.
Click to expand...


And they were kind enough to post pictures.


----------



## AZtortMom

Ooo! I see


----------



## T33's Torts

How come YOU didnt sneak pictures of her?!


----------



## AZtortMom

Lol! My hands were full of torts, geez I guess I could of gotten one of the back of her head


----------



## Yvonne G

It wouldn't'a done you any good. With her mod powers she would have zapped the picture right off the thread!!


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread! Am I the only one who has seen Jacqui in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nopers, a few others have too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they were kind enough to post pictures.
Click to expand...


Only one did that. 




tffnytorts said:


> How come YOU didnt sneak pictures of her?!



Because Noel is a wonderful person who shows respect.




Yvonne G said:


> It wouldn't'a done you any good. With her mod powers she would have zapped the picture right off the thread!!






Now can we get back to the topic???? Pictures of members from their past.


----------



## AZtortMom

Yvonne G said:


> It wouldn't'a done you any good. With her mod powers she would have zapped the picture right off the thread!!



I believe that  that's probably why the tort juggling prevailed 




Jacqui said:


> jaizei said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AZtortMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread! Am I the only one who has seen Jacqui in person?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nopers, a few others have too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they were kind enough to post pictures.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only one did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come YOU didnt sneak pictures of her?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Noel is a wonderful person who shows respect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne G said:
> 
> 
> 
> It wouldn't'a done you any good. With her mod powers she would have zapped the picture right off the thread!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now can we get back to the topic???? Pictures of members from their past.
Click to expand...






Aww! Thank you 


I would love to see more past pics! I showed mine!!


----------



## jaizei

Jacqui said:


> tffnytorts said:
> 
> 
> 
> How come YOU didnt sneak pictures of her?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Noel is a wonderful person who shows respect.
Click to expand...


Give me a little credit, I'm not sharing my hoard of Jacqui pictures.

And to give hope to everyone else, the breadcrumbs are still there.


----------



## Jacqui

jaizei said:


> Give me a little credit, I'm not sharing my hoard of Jacqui pictures.



credit Okay there is the little credit you asked for. 


Now once and for all, back to topic!!


----------



## T33's Torts

Awe c'mon! How 'bout one for one Jacqui? I only have new pictures, so it'll go on the other thread


----------



## LisaTurtle

Elohi you look just like your mom!! I love the 'in between' pics too especially those big glassss!

This is a fun thread! Guess I need to find some old pics...


----------



## sibi

Just got wind if this thread! What fun...i need to dig up son old pics of myself. I think I'll do a before and after or old and new Haha I will post later.


----------



## lisa127

Ok, here goes. From babyhood to grey hair!...lol


January of 1969. I'm going from early to late.







March of 1988. (hint: I'm not the infant)






This was either 1991 or 1992. I'm the one in the purple flowered dress.










October 1992. 






1997 (I'm in striped shirt)






2008


----------



## Yvonne G

This is me 32 years ago (I'm the one on the left -  ).


----------



## lisa127

Hey Yvonne...my pics spanned from over 45 years ago to only 6 years ago. We don't get anything more recent than 32 years??


----------



## N2TORTS

Yvonne G said:


> This is me 32 years ago (I'm the one on the left -  ).



Woo Hoo Yvonne'....just as I expected a happy camper and wonderful smile ..even back then! 

OK .. Jaq....I'm still waiting ....


----------



## Jacqui

I am not sure I would have known that was you Yvonne.


----------



## Yvonne G

I know, huh. I had my front teeth bonded shortly after that and I quit wearing my contacts - back to glasses.

Lisa: I have a more current picture in the other what do you look like thread.


----------



## T33's Torts

Yeah Jacqui..
We're still waiting!


----------



## harris

Yvonne and Lisa127........ Great pics!!!


----------



## JennBell0725

25 years ago?


----------



## Turtulas-Len

39 Years Ago Today.


----------



## Yvonne G

Wow, Len...Happy anniversary!!! 


***Yvonne turns to Jacqui and in a stage whisper says, "Almost 40 years? What on earth did she see in him? Musta' been the bow tie!"***


----------



## wellington

*RE: the new "what do you look like" thread*



diamondbp said:


> MzNENA said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awww baby pictures! We should do another thread of just childhood photos of Tort forum members lol I will be contributing some child photos in a bit too lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know ! This throwback stuff is pretty darn funny. Here is me at 5 I think lol
Click to expand...


You look like the little kid that played "Little Ricky" on the Lucy show.




N2TORTS said:


> ok ....20-sump'in years back ........."Bacardi" and me ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the tittle should read ... " The Old what did you look like thread"



Jeff, you haven't changed that much. Little older, little and maybe wiser? 




N2TORTS said:


> ok ....ya all made me smile with your comments , stories and pics ...
> thank you ....
> 
> 
> Now then ......even further BACK....E-GADS! most of you weren't even born ....* well there are some other old timers in here like me ...<grin>
> this pic 1979...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK ...JQ'...........YOUR TURN! .....
> I have always wondered ......this many years .....
Click to expand...





You have change a lot from this one.


Great thread. Bunch of long haired hippies.


----------



## birdandtortoiselover

That's me in the stroller 


That string of numbers was supposed to be a smiley face! I guess not all iPhone smilies show up on the forum


----------



## T33's Torts

This was in... umm.. high school, maybe? Probably freshman or sophomore year. I'm on the left, my friend Molly on the right. I think that was the last time I actually wore make up. Hahaha. 



(I reposted this, because I posted it on the wrong thread. Mods- you may deleted the one on the "new what do you look like" thread, sorry.)


----------



## T33's Torts

DK and I in.. maybe 7th grade.. 9 or so years ago. That was after I tried to dye my hair red, failed, and then just dyed it black.


----------



## Yvonne G

I was digging out some pictures for my granddaughter, who is putting together a scrapbook , and I came across this one. This was taken 61 years ago. During the "Couples Only" skate session we weren't allowed to skate girl with girl or boy with boy, so my friend, Betty, borrowed a jacket and hat and became my partner. We're dancing "The Blues" in this picture, skating backwards.


----------



## Turtulas-Len

Yvonne G said:


> Wow, Len...Happy anniversary!!!
> 
> 
> ***Yvonne turns to Jacqui and in a stage whisper says, "Almost 40 years? What on earth did she see in him? Musta' been the bow tie!"***


We made it to 40. I don't believe I've had a bow tie on since that day.


----------

